
Do you blindly trust GitHub your private source code? - craftoman
Would you keep your (let&#x27;s say) 1 billion dollar private codebase to a third-party company like GitHub (Microsoft) or Bitbucket (Atlassian)? What makes you sleep at night and not going paranoid about your intellectual property that may get stolen and sold secretly sometime by either hackers, rogue employees or even the actual company? Are there any big companies that keep their whole codebase on these providers or they choose to store code at their own data centers?
======
akerl_
I feel like this question is phrased to be pretty loaded. I don’t “blindly”
trust GitHub with my private source code, I’ve decided the risk of them doing
something malicious with my code is low, and the value they provide me is much
higher.

There are tons of big companies that use GitHub, both the hosted and “on-prem”
versions. Likewise for Bitbucket / Gitlab / etc.

